# APOCATHARY-MARIJUANA



## PadrePuff (Jan 15, 2020)

*I have Chronic pain, fibromyalgia, migraines, arthritis, spondylitis,  acute spondylitis, anxiety, depression, PTSD and essential tremors. heart attack, high blood pressure., and opiate withdrawl.was dealt with as well.*
*I have had over thirty surgeries mostly on spine . Had been prescribed vicodin in 94 for chronic pain before first spinal surgery, later oxycontin, dilatin and last 15 years I had been on 65 mg of morphine every 6hours to help with pain. I as well as many people who helped me with my decisions did not go into this lightly but rather with years of research into benefits and potential problems with cannabis use including the stigma as I am a real priest.*
*Thank God since end of September with the help of my neurosurgeon I have been free of opiates that I had been on last 36 years and only on Medical Cannabis and CBD flower. If anyone is facing similar problems I'll gladly help with information. We need to compile more information for patients to be free of drugs that damage liver, kidneys and heart disease to line big Pharma pockets.*
*More real patient information available on strains and doses for fellow sufferers. *


----------



## Keef (Jan 15, 2020)

Padre good info on cannabis research is hard to find !-- I ain't messed up as U but I got some major problems I treat with weed -- I smoke for pleasure but get the medical benefits from eating it !- I need more CBD - I feel U get better results using a combination of high CBD / THC --
U need to try my Coconut Earl -- it's just a simple coconut oil extraction -- I make it by decarbing a jar of weed--
 (sometimes only half pint jar)- just tore up in a grinder or by hand or U could put it thru a blender ?--I warm some coconut oil in the microwave then when the decarb comes out the oven I fill the jar just to cover the weed with that warm coconut oil !- shake or stir on occassion while it cools -- when it's cool U can fiilter off the weed - I like waiting a day but I have taken a dose of warm oil -- U have to find your own dosage !- start at about 5 mils ?-- Maybe 3 mils ?- -It can also be made from RSO -- Give it an hour to get into your system before taking more !-- U make Earl out of high THC and some out of high CBD weed - Then figure out 2 things -- How much of each into your meds and how much is a dose - What I use as a guide to a dose since I can't measure thc/cbd content - I want enough I can feel it even if I been smoking - but still be able to function !
I also make those cannacaps - just decarbed weed packed into gel Caps - take with food with some oil in it - buttered toast w/o be enough !-- Again one hour before U feel it - We got no numbers so U have to find your dose by taking more or less ! - Take too much you'll know it !-


----------



## PadrePuff (Jan 15, 2020)

Keef said:


> Padre good info on cannabis research is hard to find !-- I ain't messed up as U but I got some major problems I treat with weed -- I smoke for pleasure but get the medical benefits from eating it !- I need more CBD - I feel U get better results using a combination of high CBD / THC --
> U need to try my Coconut Earl -- it's just a simple coconut oil extraction -- I make it by decarbing a jar of weed--
> (sometimes only half pint jar)- just tore up in a grinder or by hand or U could put it thru a blender ?--I warm some coconut oil in the microwave then when the decarb comes out the oven I fill the jar just to cover the weed with that warm coconut oil !- shake or stir on occassion while it cools -- when it's cool U can fiilter off the weed - I like waiting a day but I have taken a dose of warm oil -- U have to find your own dosage !- start at about 5 mils ?-- Maybe 3 mils ?- -It can also be made from RSO -- Give it an hour to get into your system before taking more !-- U make Earl out of high THC and some out of high CBD weed - Then figure out 2 things -- How much of each into your meds and how much is a dose - What I use as a guide to a dose since I can't measure thc/cbd content - I want enough I can feel it even if I been smoking - but still be able to function !
> I also make those cannacaps - just decarbed weed packed into gel Caps - take with food with some oil in it - buttered toast w/o be enough !-- Again one hour before U feel it - We got no numbers so U have to find your dose by taking more or less ! - Take too much you'll know it !-



I'll definitively try that brother. I've been talking to few Docs that are actually logging their patients into for that exact reason that so little statistical information is available.
Blessing's brother and Good toking


----------



## darrell1NP (Feb 6, 2020)

Thanks for sharing your experience.


----------



## Keef (Apr 4, 2020)

Trying to sell weed to pot farmers !- Might want to rethink that business plan ?-- U guys crack me up !--Was U dropped on your head as a baby ?--  Bye-Bye !


----------



## Cannapoop (Dec 20, 2021)

At the cannabis shop, medical marijuana is available in three types of tinctures, which are taken orally. There are three variations of tinctures that range in THC and CBD levels. THC causes the psychoactive effects of marijuana while CBD can counteract those effects.Now, most of the states are allowed to buy the seeds online legal.


----------

